# Goblin Schamane



## XonY (5. März 2007)

Ich hatte zwar das vergnügen auf der GC06 WAR anzuzocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch konnte ich nich die klasse zocken die ich im game dann auch spielen wollt ... den schami 

daher hab ich mal eine frage ... evtl hat ja wer nen plan oda hat es da auch gezockt bzw. 

Mal so nebenbei ^^ :
Auf der GC06 SAH WAR scho so aus wie WoW jez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Spezialität des Schamanen
Grünhäute leben für die Schlacht und der Kampf liefert die seltsame und entartete Kraft, die ihre Magie nährt. Indem er an einer Schlacht teilnimmt - ob er dabei nun den Zorn Gorks und Morks beschwört oder einfach nur Seite an Seite mit den Jungz kämpft - zapft der Schamane den kollektiven Blutrausch an um seine Waaagh!-Kraft zu stärken. Diese gesammelte Waaagh!-Energie treibt die Stärke seiner unterstützenden Magie auf neue Höhen. Wenn die Glut der Waaagh!-Kraft in seinen Augen brennt, können seine Zauber mehr Wunden heilen oder seinen Verbündeten Fähigkeiten unvorstellbarer Zerstörungskraft verleihen.

also die frage :

Wie kann man sich das mit der Waaagh-Energie vorstellen?
Ist das mit Mana gleich zu setzen?
oder eher wut da es sich so anhört das sie mit der Teilnahme am Kampf steigt 
und auch effektiver wird oO

evtl hat ja wer nen plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bzw. hab nen Schwarzork oO(glaub ich) oder Spalta gezockt auf GC06 für ganze 5min xD sogar 1level 
gemacht ^^
und muss sagen was auch immer ich von beidem gezockt hab ( hab da nich so genau geguckt ^^ )
es hat guten DMG gemacht ^^ [glaub war schwarzork]


----------



## Kartoffel (5. März 2007)

während den kämpfen erhält man moral mit genug moral lassen sich stärkere zauber/fähigkeiten freischalten. Ich denk mal das wird dann so ungefär der waargh energie entsprechen


----------



## Gramir (5. März 2007)

Du kannst dir die WAAAGH-Energie als eine Art Booster vorstellen. Wenn sie angezapft wird, stärkt sich dich und deine Fähigkeiten. Zudem gibt es anscheinend auch Stärkungszauber die nur WAAAGH-Energie benötigen. Wie du sie erlangst etc hast du ja oben schon gut beschrieben. Welche Frage ich gerne beantwortet hätte:
Verfleucht die WAAAAGH-Energie nach einiger Zeit oder bleibt sie konstant, bis man sich ihrer bemächtigt?


----------



## WarNuts (6. März 2007)

XonY schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich das mit der Waaagh-Energie vorstellen?
> Ist das mit Mana gleich zu setzen?



Waaagh-Energie ist eine eigene Energie. D.h. die hast du nochmal extra neben Leben und Mana.
Wie sie sich genau aufbauen wird, ist noch unbekannt. Ich geh aber davon aus, dass sie steigt wenn man Schaden austeilt bzw. Schaden bekommt. Ungefähr so wie bei den Zwergen.



Gramir schrieb:


> Verfleucht die WAAAAGH-Energie nach einiger Zeit oder bleibt sie konstant, bis man sich ihrer bemächtigt?



Ja, sie wird nach dem Kampf langsam sinken.


----------



## XonY (8. März 2007)

danke ersma für die posts und antworten ^^

bzw. 

@Kartoffel Moral is ja was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jez kannschs mir so in etwa vorstellen ^^

sone art Schamanische Wut also :> [ nich der pille palle skill aus WoW ]


----------



## Kartoffel (8. März 2007)

ich hab ja nicht geschrieben das es das damit die moral gemeint ist die man im Kampf aufbaut ^^


----------



## Gradius@PTR (16. August 2007)

Wenn der 3 Balken hat is es vielleicht so:

Leben
Mana
Wut


----------



## ImreNagy (16. August 2007)

Nur dass es kein Mana gibt.

Es gibt Lebensenergie und Aktionspunkte. Aktionspunkte werden für fast alle "Aktionen" hergenommen, die über einfaches Knüppel auf Schädel fallen lassen hinaus gehen. Und zwar egal, ob Tank, Heiler oder Fernkämpfer.

Darüber hinaus gibt es dann die dritte rassenspezifische "Energie". Bei den Grünheuten eben "Waaagh", bei den Zwergen "Groll" und das Imperium setzt auf rechtschaffende Wut (Beim Chaos hab ich noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden und Elfen is ja eh noch nix bekannt).

Diese musst du dir so vorstellen, dass sie sich während des Kampfes langsam aufbaut. Ob dies nun permanent geschieht, ala Wut bei WoW oder nur durch den Einsatz besonderer Fähigkeiten, die genau das als Effekt haben (siehe Fertigkeitenlisten), weiß ich nicht. 
Wenn du nun diese Energie lange genug gesammelt hast, kannst du bestimmte Spezialfähigkeiten damit auslösen (in einem Video klang es so, dass es alle 20% Spezialfähigkeiten mit zunehmender Stärke gibt).


----------



## Atrox_CH (29. August 2007)

jo ich hatte das glück bei einem kumpel mal 4 stunden W.A.R Beta zu spielen... (riesen freude hat)

Ich muss sagen, die Goblins haben sie echt schön gemacht... auch die animationen sind schon wunderbar... aber als ich einen lvl 20 Goblin schami sah... omg.. sieht echt hammer aus....

Ich hoffe, dass sie die anderen rassen auch noch bissel aufpimpen...


----------



## Farlian (17. Dezember 2007)

Habe auch noch eine Frage

Bei der Fähigkeitsliste stand ja zB dass WAAGH den effekt erhöht. Kann man da selbst entscheiden wie viel WAAAGH da verbraucht wird oder wird alles verbraucht? oder ist es sogar vorgeschrieben wie viel Waagh man verbrauchen kann?

Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Mordenai (18. Dezember 2007)

Farlian schrieb:


> Habe auch noch eine Frage
> 
> Bei der Fähigkeitsliste stand ja zB dass WAAGH den effekt erhöht. Kann man da selbst entscheiden wie viel WAAAGH da verbraucht wird oder wird alles verbraucht? oder ist es sogar vorgeschrieben wie viel Waagh man verbrauchen kann?
> 
> Freue mich auf Antworten



Soweit ich bisher in Videos erkennen konnte läuft das so ab:
Jede Fähigkeit, die "Waaagh! erzeugt", generiert einen Punkt. Sobald man dann eine Fähig aktiviert, die "Waaagh! verbraucht", werden alle bisher angesammelten Punkte verbraucht um diese Fähigkeit in ihrer Effektivität zu steigern.

Man kann also sagen, dass die "Waaagh!-Energie" den Combopunkten der aus WoW bekannten Schurken stark ähneln (wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass Waaagh!-Punkte an einen Gegner gebunden sind).


Die "Waaagh!-Anzeige" ist auf folgendem Videoausschnitt relativ gut zu erkennen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOgu (18. Juni 2008)

Ich meine mal einen Artikel darüber gelesen zu haben.
Kennst/spielst du WoW ? Die Schurken haben "Kombopunkte" die sie durch bestimmte Attacken bekommen und die ihnen Finishmoves ermöglichen.
Dabei werden alle Kombopunkte verbraucht.
So ähnlich wird das beim Schamanen sein (nur hier heißt es Waagh)-> du MUSST offensiv spielen um gut heilen zu können.


----------



## gammler08 (10. Juli 2008)

ja also ich habe es bei youtube gesehen....da stand rechts am rand nen kreis und da drinnen standen die WAAAAGH punkte....ist so ähnlich wie bei WoW.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2008)

also ich hab HIER gelesen, dass es 2 balken für WAAAGH!-punkte gibt...der eine füllt sich beim Heilen, der andere bei Damage-Zaubern. der Balken, der sich beim heilen füllt, verstärkt die Damage-Zauber (verkürzte Castzeit, mehr skills....) und der Balken, der sich bei Damage-Zaubern füllt, verstärkt die Heilung (s.o.).Die maximalpunktzahl ist 5. Doch jedesmal wenn man beispielsweise einen Heal-Zauber wirkt, sinkt der Damage-Balken um min. 1 Punkt und andersherum. 
Also so hab ich des drt verstanden....


----------



## gammler08 (28. Juli 2008)

GRAMARYE....damit hast du recht so hab ich das auch gelesen....da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruffii (28. Juli 2008)

Das heißt man muss immer die Mitte zwischen Dmg und Heilung bzw Support treffen tut man das nicht ist man über kurz oder lang nicht wirklich sinnvoll für eine Gruppe, die das dann irgendwann merken wird und sich einen fähigen Schamanen suchen wird =) 
Mal am Rande : Auch unterstützende Zauber zB die erhöhung der Rüstung der Boyz oder ähnliches wird die WAAAGH-Power auch weiter erhöhen .
Also reicht es mal wieder nicht (Wie meist in WAR) sich auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren da das nicht fruchten wird ... Auf war-europe.com steht ja in der Klassenbeschreibung auch das man auf einem schmalen Grad balanciert usw. 

Lg Ruffy


----------



## kOchi... (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nach allem was ihr in diesem Thread so über den Gobbischami geschrieben habt, muss ich sagen,
dass ihr mich echt neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf diese klasse gemacht habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich werd ihn auf jeden fall testen.






*Gobbiiiis an die Macht!!!* *Waaaaagh!!*


----------



## Gramir (26. August 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht testen. Spielen und zwar bis zum Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Nach allem was ihr in diesem Thread so über den Gobbischami geschrieben habt, muss ich sagen,
> dass ihr mich echt neugierig
> 
> 
> ...



Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gobbos sind einfach imba ^^


----------



## powerplayer1 (30. August 2008)

Hallo,

also ich hatte den Schami noch garnet auf meiner Charliste aber seitdem ich die geilen Videos gesehn hab vom PVP gesehn hab muss ich sagen der Schami is ne tolle Klasse und ich werd den anspielen. Und der läuft auch noch so super lustig:-)

Ich kanns schon jetzt kaum erwarten...echt schade dass ich noch 2 Wochen warten muss^^      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß an alle WARmitspieler


----------



## Black_Seraph (1. September 2008)

Hallo @ all,
ich muss einfach auch was fragen, ich bin einfach zu neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand wie schnell ein Schami zu boden geht? Nach der beschreibung der Website hört es sich so an, als würden 3 gezielte Schläge auf meinen kleinen Goblinkopf selbigen zu Matsch verarbeiten...

Ich bin noch sehr unschlüssig was ich spielen soll. Eigentlich will ich einen supporter spielen, der auch solo nicht total aufgeschmissen ist. Der Schami scheint genau das zu sein was ich suche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg,
 Black_Seraph


----------



## Thulkor (3. September 2008)

Hi
ich hab gehört, dass der Schamane von den Zerstörungscharakteren am zweitschnellsten stirbt. Der Zealot geht noch etwas schneller down. 
Solltest du mit einer guten Gruppe zusammenspielen müsste diese dich aber schützen können, sodass du auch bei größeren Gegneransammlungen eine Chance hast zu überleben.

Grüße
Thulkor


----------



## Bulk (3. September 2008)

Ähm ja, Schami ist nuneinmal keine Tankklasse mit dicker Rüstung, er kann heilen und Schaden auf Entfernung verursachen das ist der Schami. Sollte dich eher eine Klasse interessieren die viel aushält musst du dich auf den Archetyp Tank einstellen.

Schami sollte auch keinen direkten Feindkontakt haben, er steht hinter der eigentlichen Kampflinie und heilt die Klassen die dazu gedacht sind die Kampflinie zu halten, gelegentlich auch Schaden verursachen um seine Heilfähigkeiten zu erhöhen.

Ich empfehle dir diese Schamanenvideos einmal anzuschauen, ist sehr gut gemacht.

Schamanenvideos 


Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Tempos (4. September 2008)

Shaman mein Auslesen.
Ausgezeichnete Beiordnung der Kur und urona. Kardinaler zu abhngen DoT und es einfach zu behandeln Partei.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Shaman mein Auslesen.
> Ausgezeichnete Beiordnung der Kur und urona. Kardinaler zu abhngen DoT und es einfach zu behandeln Partei.


Please, don´t use Google for Translation, it is very bad. http://www.dict.cc/?s= is more work, but better to translate for single words.


----------



## Remk (4. September 2008)

hey

was ich bisher von dem Schamanen gesehen habe hat mich voll und ganz überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit einen erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Remk


----------



## Ahusaka (5. September 2008)

*Shamy FTW !!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (5. September 2008)

finds grad in dem 2. Video eindeutig : Grünhäute werden zu 90% aus Goblins bestehen :O

Naja,.. seid sie den Standardork weggenommen haben geht irgendwie das Orkishe am Grünhäuteflair verloren.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Also ich werde mir auf jeden Fall einen Schami erstellen, die Klasse sieht am spannendsten aus, und Goblins sind sowieso genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hosy (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mir stellt sich derzeit vor allem eine Frage:

Wie sieht es mit dem offensiv-Potenzial von den Shamys aus? 

Bisher habe ich nur Videos mit Heal-Shamys gesehen was natürlich seinen Reiz hat, aber ich doch gern jemand bin der Klassen mit einer eher exotischen Skillung spielt, als immer nur fortwährende 08/15 Skillungen.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Also mit den Heilerklassen in WAR ist es ja so, dass die meisten Schaden machen müssen, um ihre Heilfähigkeiten auszubauen, so auch beim Schamanen. Du machst ein bisschen Schaden, dadurch wird dein nächster Heal ein bisschen machtvoller und so weiter, so hab ich es zumindest verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird ja auch immer gesagt, dass der Schamane schlechter ist, wenn er sich nur auf eine Kategorie festlegt, als wenn er sozusagen "hybrid" skillt. So wird der Schamane (wie auch in WoW...) zu einer obtimalen Support-Klasse.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## JimmeyMV (8. September 2008)

Kann ich den auch als reine DMG Klasse Spielen?


----------



## Moagim (8. September 2008)

JimmeyMV schrieb:


> Kann ich den auch als reine DMG Klasse Spielen?



Nein

Auser du stirbst gern, und freust dich darüber immer letzter in PQs zu sein....dann ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (8. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Auser du stirbst gern, und freust dich darüber immer letzter in PQs zu sein....dann ja
> 
> ...



Macht doch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, also wenn ihr "fättn dämätsch" machen wollt, dann spielt bitte eine andere Klasse und setzt euren Gegnern mit Chaosbolts oder "Flimmerndem Roten Feuer" zu... 
Der Schamane ist und bleibt wie alle heilbegabten Klassen in WAR ein hybrider Supporter mit einem kleinen Übergewicht in Richtung Heilung...


----------



## JimmeyMV (8. September 2008)

bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (8. September 2008)

heal is nicht bäh....bäh ist wenn healer/supporter dmg-kingz sein wolln...


----------



## JimmeyMV (8. September 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> heal is nicht bäh....bäh ist wenn healer/supporter dmg-kingz sein wolln...


verstehe ich nicht DMG kingz was ist das ?


----------



## Gramarye (8. September 2008)

wenn man versucht, 1ter im dmg-meter zu sein!


----------



## Neradox (8. September 2008)

Ich sehs schon kommen, dass alle mit dem Schami nur Dmg machen wollen und Mythic ihn so stark in diese Richtung entwickelt, dass er fast gar nicht mehr heilen kann... Aber soweit darf es nicht kommen!^^

Nein ich bin echt froh, dass der Schami bisher so ausgeglcihen ist, bitte nehmt eine andere Klasse wenn ihr nur Dmg machen wollt...


----------



## powerplayer1 (8. September 2008)

Ich werd ihn Dmg und heal skillen..des reicht aus. WAR ist nunmal reines PVP Game und ich hab keinen Bock den nur heal zu skillen und gegen jeden Gegner zu frecken...(es wird bestimmt genug 1gegen 1 Situationen geben)
Jeder sollte so skillen wie er möchte. Gibt ja bestimmt auch genug die ihn zum Supporter oder reiner Healer skillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Außerdem supportest du deine Gruppe auch wenn du Dämätsch machst. Des ist ja des gute in WAR.

Er haut auf jeden Fall irre Dmg raus wenn er will.

Grüße an alle.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (9. September 2008)

wisstt ihr eigendlich schon was ihr für pfade spielen werdet?


----------



## Neradox (9. September 2008)

Moonnight@Blackrock schrieb:


> wisstt ihr eigendlich schon was ihr für pfade spielen werdet?



Naja ich denke mal hybrid... das kann der Schami am besten^^.
Doch eher in Richtung Heilung (Mork müsste das sein oder? Bin noch nicht in der OB^^).


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (9. September 2008)

und wie stellst du dir das build genau vor?

so was in der art wäre ja dann der hybride:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=7#15:0:10:0:0:0:25


den "reinen" dd würd ich persönlich am ehesten so speccen:

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=7#5:0:15:0:5:0:25


und dann den reinen supporter wohl eher so:

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=7#15:0:0:0:10:0:25

obwohl mir das dritte build als eher langweilig erscheint....

ich habe jedoch keinerlei betaerfahrung und das ist aus reiner theorie entstanden... ich bitte doch einen tester diese builds mal zu beurteilen...

btw... wie ist das mit dem wechseln der builds, ist da schon was genaues bekannt (preis / cooldown)?


----------



## Hannes1887 (9. September 2008)

hab jetzt meinen shami auf Averland auf lvl 10 und muss sagen, spielt sich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (10. September 2008)

Moonnight@Blackrock schrieb:


> und wie stellst du dir das build genau vor?
> 
> so was in der art wäre ja dann der hybride:
> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=7#15:0:10:0:0:0:25
> ...


keine dieser skillungen wird funktionieren, du hast zwa in die Linien geskillt, aber nicht eine Spezialfähigkeit gekauft, den Fehler hatte ich auch gemacht.

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=7#5:32:15:41504:0:0:25    hab einfach mal irgendwas angeklickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (10. September 2008)

Also da ich ja nicht in der OB bin (-.-) kann ich noch nicht so wirklich über Talentbäume und so reden...

Aber man wird ja mit der Zeit sehen, welches die besten Skillungen sind.


----------



## Gramarye (10. September 2008)

naja in der ob kann man ja auch nur bis (glaub) level 20 spielen und man hat bis level 20 eh nur 5 skillpunkte..von dem her is da wenig darüber zu sagen...


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (10. September 2008)

dafür haste in der cb lvl 31 chars gekiregt, die auf 40 gekommen sind, von daher ist darüber schon was zu sagen


----------



## helado (11. September 2008)

war gestern in der "nordenwacht" und naja, lief eigentlich ganz gut... nur wunder ich mich ein wenig warum ich so "wenig" geheilt habe...

wo ich 6000 heilung gewirkt hatte, gab es mitspieler die bis zu 30k gewirkt hatten... sowohl ordnung und zerstörung!

entweder heile ich flasch... ka.. .jemand n tipp? :-)


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Mit welchem lvl warste drin?

Evtl waren die anderen höher und höheres lvl heißt gleichzeitig mehr Heilleistung weil die Sprüche stärker sind.

Oder sie kannten sich und hatten dauerhaft jemanden im Defensivziel und haben immer Hots draufgehauen


----------



## helado (11. September 2008)

die waren in etwa mein lvl... bzw sogar drunter...

ich bin lvl 7 ... und der heiler platz 1 war lvl 4... ^^

ich hau dafür auch genug dmg raus... 
war der beste dd im schlachtfeld... als schami ^^

mir gefällt das hin und her mit dem mork und gork... 
habe im 1v1 nen engi mit gleichem lvl geschafft...
hexenjäger und feuerzauerer sind ekelhaft, da fällst um, und weißt nicht warum... *g*

aber alles in allem sehr stimmig...


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Na ja daran siehste das die anderen besser waren, du hast Schaden gemacht, die anderen haben sich rein aufs heilen konzentriert, da der Schami ein Kombi aus Heiler und DD ist wird er wahrscheinlich selten unter den Top Heilern sein, es sei denn die Situation erlaubt es. Intuitiv würd ich sagen, der Zealot oder reine Heiler sind dem Schami was Heilleistung angeht weit überlegen.


----------



## helado (11. September 2008)

danke für die info... :-)


----------



## Killerhexer (11. September 2008)

Ich wollte auch einen Schamanen spielen aber ich bin mir nicht genau sicher ob er ein guter Healer ist weil wenn ich ihn spiele werd ich ihn auf Heal skillen oder wie man das jetzt ganz genau nennt ^^ also könnte mir das jemand sagen ob das ein guter also der beste heiler wäre oder ist das jetzt der Zelot?


----------



## Dead206 (11. September 2008)

Ich zitier mich böserweise einfach mal selber dann brauch ich es nicht nochmal schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dead206 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf der Seite der Zerstörung einen Schamanen der im Moment auf Stufe 10 ist. Einiges wurde schon sehr schön durch Fingor beschrieben und da geh ich dann auch nicht weiter drauf ein. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit einiger zeit mit diesem spiel doch das ich einen Schamanen auf Seiten der Zerstörung spiel war eine reine Bauchentscheidung. Zum Glück. Denn der fiese kleine Gobbo hat es mir echt angetan. Der Schamane ist die parallel Klasse zum Archmage. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist das er für eine Hybridklasse sehr gut Heilen kann und trotzdem recht ordentlich schaden machen kann. Ich bin in den Listen der Szenarien fast immer unter den 3 besten Heilern und beim Schaden im guten oberen Mittelfeld. Wie sich das verhält wenn man sich im Talentbaum spezialisier kann ich noch nicht sagen, doch es ist anzunehmen das Heilung steigt und Schaden sinkt oder anders rum.



Im vergleich zum Zeloten kann ich aber noch nichts sagen da ich den nur mal bis lvl 2 angespielt habe. Prinzipiell kann man sagen das der Zelot wohl eher in die Nische des reinen Heilers geht und der Schamane eine Hybridklasse ist. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das der Archmage und der Schamane die stärksten Heilerklassen sein sollen. Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Spiel einfach mal beide an und die klasse die am meisten Spaß macht die nimmst du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (11. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Intuitiv würd ich sagen, der Zealot oder reine Heiler sind dem Schami was Heilleistung angeht weit überlegen.



Ebenso intuitiv würde ich fragen, was denn die reinen Heiler sind.

Löst euch von dem "Heiler heilen"-Stereotyp aus anderen MMOs. Wer mit einer heilfähigen Klasse wirklich ausschließlich nur heilt, verschenkt einfach Potential.

Die Heilleistung vom Schamanen ist sicher nicht klein, ganz im Gegenteil - bislang bleiben, wenn ich die Tabellen richtig deute, nur der Sigmarpriester und der Jünger ein bischen zurück, die anderen vier sind mehr oder minder gleichauf. Bedenkt, daß der kluge Wechsel von Schadens- und Heilfähigkeiten, also die Kombination von Gork und Mork, eure Gesamtleistung schon gut aufwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Über mir: Der Zelot ist genauso eine reine Heilklasse wie der Schamane - er hat halt mehr "on the run"-Zauber und dotted/debuffed mehr, rein heiltechnisch nehmen die sich nicht viel, auch wenn Schamane und Erzmagier ein wenig "statischer" zu spielen sind. Wie gesagt, nur Sigmarpriester und Jünger heilen wohl etwas schlechter, was aber auch an den Beschränkungen mit Seelenenergie und heiligem Zorn liegt, d.h. die generieren ihr mana durchs draufhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (13. September 2008)

ka was alle mit dem "nicht stereotypen heiler" wollen... bei AoC mag das so sein, dass es "nur" heilen nicht gibt, weil man dort aber eben garnicht richtig heilen nur hotten kann

bei Warhammer kann und MUSS man sehrwohl stereotyp NUR heilen (ok vielleicht nen shild oder nen rezz dazwischen) aber damage machen zu MÜSSEN um gut zu heilen ist quark

problem beim shami is wie auch beim erzmagier, dass man schlicht keine zeit hat und es dumm ist in reichweite der gegner zu gehen um damage zu machen... keine zeit heisst... es bekommen soviele leute schaden das man nur am heilung casten ist 

was das heilsystem angeht ist warhammer so nah an WoW wie sonst nichts anderes... also bitte


----------



## Tic0 (13. September 2008)

Also, ich muss wirklich sagen, ich *liebe* den Gobo Schamanen.

Um jetzt nur mal über meine Erfahrungen der Open Beta zu reden (Gobo Schamane lvl 11).

Der Schamane spielt sich wirklich recht vielseitig. Wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, ist der Schamane zwar primär Heiler,
hat aber durchaus das zeug, zwischenzeitlich auch mal ganz guten Schaden auszuteilen.
Die Heilleistung ist auch ohne durch Damagespells aufgeladenes "Waaag" recht ordentlich. 

Meine Erfahrungen in den Szenarien waren bisher wirklich sehr sehr gut. Der Schamane hat eine verdammt hohe 
"überlebenschance", bin ingesamt sehr wenig gestroben. Andere Klassen liegen da im vergleich ja eher häufiger im Dreck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht einfach Spass mit dem Char zu spielen. Wird hier und da mal ein wenig Schaden benötigt, um den Gegner down
bringen zu können, hilft man eben mal kurz mit. Das nette daran ist, das man danach eben Bonis auf seiner Heilung hat, so
das man z.b instant einen normalerweile 3sec Healcast raushauen kann.
Am Ende der meisten Szenarien hatte ich rund ~36k Heal und ~7k Schaden. (lv 1-11 Szenarien). Somit ist der Schamane
im grunde gleichauf mit allen anderen Heilern und teilt dazu noch ganz gut Schaden aus.

Ist natürlich noch nicht allzu aussagekräftig, denn man muss mal sehen, wie es dann mit Lv 40. aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher aber eine super geile Klasse <3


----------



## ^dox^ (14. September 2008)

Habe leider nicht das glück wie andere mit der OB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nach allem was ich bisher gehört habe scheint der schamane genau das richtige für mich zu sein 
ein heiler der wenn es zu einer 1on1 situation kommt sich auch ganz gut zur wehr stetzen kann

Ich freu mich schon auf meinne kleinen Gobo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

